# transmisor rf de 2,4 Ghz



## jossman (Feb 7, 2012)

Hola buenas!

Me gustaria saber como hacer un transmisor rf de 2,4 Ghz que simplemente envie un codigo numerico. Alguien me puede explicar un poco (soy nuevo  )

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 7, 2012)

¿no es facil primero cuentanos cuanto sabes de electronica? 

Cordial saludo


----------



## jossman (Feb 7, 2012)

bueno soy principante y autodidacta


----------



## gabriel77sur (Feb 7, 2012)

Hola como estas primero no es en animo de desanimarte pero que experiencia tienes en Rf ? que instrumentos posees para realizar ajustes y mediciones? posees o tienes accesos a componentes de Rf en especial para trabajar en este espectro,  en fin hay muchas variantes a la hora de tratar de encarar el desarrollo de un proyecto así, por mi parte trataría de usar un espectro mas abajo, saludos


----------



## jossman (Feb 7, 2012)

Si que me has desanimao un poquillo 
experiencia solo de leer y tengo acceso siempre que no sea muy caro.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Feb 7, 2012)

disculpa no era mi intención desanimarte, mira este link es un generador a 2,4 Ghz http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/2.4GHz_Signal_Source_W6PQL.gif 

por otra parte el tx que quieres armar es para controlar algún dispositivo en especial?


----------



## jossman (Feb 7, 2012)

no solo quiero que un receptor (Pc, moviles... que trabajen con esa frecuencia) reciba el codigo.
No te preocupes que no me desanimo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 7, 2012)

Hay transmisores - receptores que te pueden ayudar con lo que vos necesitas. Tienen un puerto SPI para comunicarse con un microcontrolador:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-High-Quality-New-NRF24L01-2-4GHz-Wireless-Transceiver-Module-Arduino-/260920481575?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc0129727#ht_3057wt_905


----------



## jossman (Feb 7, 2012)

ok muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
cualquier informacion mas sera bienvenida


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 7, 2012)

es complicado armar un transmisor de 2,5 g,mejor comprar los módulos que subseguirio  Moyano Jonathan


----------



## jossman (Feb 8, 2012)

a parte de los modulos que mas necesito????


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 8, 2012)

2 microcontroladores que se quieran comunicar....acordate que es un módulo SPI y necesitas un microcontrolador para comunicarte.

Un saludo !


----------



## jossman (Feb 8, 2012)

Cual me recomiendas?? lo mas pequeño y barato posible a poder ser. gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 8, 2012)

Si decís que microcontrolador te recomiendo...puedes usar un PIC16F628 o un PIC16F88 para empezar a usar el módulo.
En caso de que programes en CCS: http://www.aquihayapuntes.com/indice-practicas-pic-en-c/conexion-inalambrica-entre-dos-microcontroladores.html


----------



## jossman (Feb 8, 2012)

gracias moyano me estas echando una buena mano


----------

